# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  NEW 2018  "ПРАЗДНИЧНЫЕ ЭНДОРФИНЫ" универсальный  игровой блок-дуэт Д.Евочки

## Львовна

* ....Кто- то умный когда-то сказал: «Оптимисты болеют редко: радость - лучшая в мире таблетка!» Поэтому, товарищи, чтобы не хворать, будем достигать состояния эйфории, счастья и каефа  всеми доступными НЕ ХИМИЧЕСКИМИ способами! Сначала сидя за столом,  а вот дальше … дальше будет БОЛЬШЕ. Подробности внутри нового игрового блока 

«ПРАЗДНИЧНЫЕ ЭНДОРФИНЫ» от дуэта Д.Евочки
*





_О структуре:_ _Вначале – прикольная ЗАСТОЛКА  Далее - активная часть. Блок массовый. Задействован весь зал._


_ПЛЮСЫ:_ _Проводить можно  на ЛЮБОМ празднике. Реквизит? Ну… его практически нет!!!!_


_МИНУСЫ_: _Отсутствуют_


_Продолжительность:_ _Примерно 20 минут_



_В КОМПЛЕКТ ВХОДИТ:_ _Музыкальное оформление, подробный текстовый файл._ 


_СТОИМОСТЬ:_ _2500_


_карта виза сбербанк:_ _4276 2800 1134 2133_ 


_С уважением, Елена Ефременко_ _(Львовна)_
_Татьяна Норская_ _(Татьянка)_


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (10.12.2017)

----------


## Львовна

И... забыли дописать: по традиции первым пяти покупателям скидка 10% :Smile3:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Марина Дудник

АААААА, Я в числе первых, И очередной шедевр Д.Евочек у меня!!!!!!!! Блин, реально после прочтения эндорфины зашкаливают! Девчонки, что будет с народом на корпоративах? Я ж их , с вашей помощью, вылавливать из памперсов буду! Реально позитивный и клевый блок!  А уж сколько новых слов в моем не совсем скудном лексиконе появится))))))))))  - нестандартыши, бухишка, тверк полупопиями...... Кароче, очередное СПАСИБО!!! да нет.... СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!!!!! Все супер!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (12.12.2017), Татьянка (12.12.2017)

----------


## дюймовка

настроение поднимается с первых фраз
а уж к концу наверное надо челюсть подвязывать.....
золотые мои дЕвочки.... уж стрельнёте так стрельнёте......
ну выыыыдумщицы........

----------

Львовна (12.12.2017), Татьянка (12.12.2017)

----------


## Татьянка

> настроение поднимается с первых фраз
> а уж к концу наверное надо челюсть подвязывать.....
> золотые мои дЕвочки.... уж стрельнёте так стрельнёте......
> ну выыыыдумщицы........


 :Yahoo:  Уррра!!!! Как мы рады что все понравилось!!! Блок опробован на банкетах 17 года!!!! (* впрочем как почти всё что мы делаем). Перед Новым годом появилось желание его сделать в печатном виде, чтобы "катать" и на корпоративах!!! И судя по твоей реакции у нас это получилось!!!! Ура!!! Ура!!! Ура!!!! Повышаем эндорфины перед Новым годом, так чтобы всех "трясло" и "колбасило" от смеха!!!! :Grin:

----------

Львовна (12.12.2017)

----------


## Львовна

> Блин, реально после прочтения эндорфины зашкаливают! Девчонки, что будет с народом на корпоративах? Я ж их , с вашей помощью, вылавливать из памперсов буду! Реально позитивный и клевый блок!


Мариша, будешь-будешь :Meeting:  Я своих уже вылавливаю!Народ в такой курааж входит... мама-не горюй! Хохот дичайший :Grin: 

Спасибо за отзыв,дорогая!!! :Vishenka 32:  :Vishenka 32:  :Vishenka 32:

----------

дюймовка (14.12.2017)

----------


## веселый праздник

эндорфины имеют новогоднюю привязку?.. или по другому спрошу для новогодних корпоративов подойдет? можете в личку скинуть хоть фрагмент?

----------

Львовна (19.12.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*веселый праздник*, для новогодних корпоративов подойдет :Yes4: ... а насчет фрагмента в личку... там все фрагменты такие... такие...раскрывающие суть :Smile3:  Поэтому- ознакомление только после покупки.Сори... :Vishenka 32:

----------


## дюймовка

и Эндорфины и деды рвут залы..........................

----------

Львовна (25.12.2017), Татьянка (25.12.2017)

----------


## Львовна

> Эндорфины и деды рвут залы..........................


Ниночка, у нас тоже!!!! Шикарных тебе новогодок!!! :011:

----------

дюймовка (25.12.2017)

----------


## Львовна

Один из "эндорфинчиков" :Grin:

----------

Татьянка (26.10.2018)

----------

